

Ask HN: How much would ongoing part-time help cost us? - ForrestN

Hi,<p>I run a small non-profit using the internet to make the contemporary art world more transparent and accessible for the public. Thanks in advance for any advice!<p>I do all the coding for our projects myself, but I&#x27;m the director of the organization so it&#x27;s quite difficult to block out stretches of time when I can focus. Right now we&#x27;re working in PHP but the plan is to gradually move our projects into Ruby on Rails.<p>Therefor, I want to work towards hiring a part-time developer who can help me every week for something like 10 or 15 hours. Thus my question: I don&#x27;t know how much I should budget for that goal.<p>I&#x27;d ideally like it to be a permanent position, rather than something freelance (although it might make sense to have a trial period on a freelance basis). I&#x27;d be willing to hire someone remotely from anywhere in the US, or hire someone in Chicago where we are based. Would remote workers command different salaries than local ones? I&#x27;m hoping to find someone reasonably connected into programming communities and current standards, someone legitimately professional. I&#x27;m entirely self-taught, so I know my code is probably wonky and in places overly complicated. Part of what I want this person to do is to clean things up and modernize them, so it has to be a programmer of decent quality (although ultimately the projects are fairly straightforward).<p>So: what should I expect to pay (total) for this work? Also, any resources about the best way to find this person and tell that they&#x27;re the right candidate?<p>Thanks very much for any help!! 
Forrest
======
ddyy
Hey Forrest, I'm a PHP and Ruby developer also located in Chicago. I'd be
happy to discuss your projects and see if this is something I can help you out
with. [http://www.daniel-yang.com](http://www.daniel-yang.com)

Daniel

